# C-17 flew low over Barrie tonight, ours?



## Thorvald (25 Jun 2008)

Was watching the older son's soccer game when we all noticed a huge dark grey C-17 flying east to west over southern Barrie (Ontario).   I assume it was one of our CC-177's as the US ones tend to be light grey, but it was a fair distance away so I could not see detail on the markings but they did not stand out (still bloody huge and low).   It flew over around 1900 tonight (EST).

If he was headed to the Borden air show... he's a little late...  ;D   Either way, she was beautiful to watch!   Got everyone's attention.

Anyone know if it was one our new babies?

Cheers
   Tim


----------



## mover1 (25 Jun 2008)

Yeah it was ours! The paint shade is the same it just looks darker beause the paint is newer.
It was doing some PR for the Wayne Gretzky Golf Classic. ....and we worked some training in there too.


----------



## tango22a (25 Jun 2008)

C-177 was featured at Goderich Airshow this evening. It was probably either going to or coming from there,

tango22a


----------



## Astrodog (30 Jun 2008)

Was lucky enough to be spectating from the flight deck on the flight in question. You can see a bit of the flyover at the Wayne Gretzky Classic at www.gretzky.com. Looks like the CF was a prominent feature of the opening ceremonies, good to see!


----------

